# Weekly Texas Hay Report 2 Dec 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Amarillo, TX Fri Dec 02, 2011 USDA Market News

Weekly Texas Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices steady. Hay prices remained at current 
price levels when supplies are able to be found as hay is still hard to find. 
Large portions of the state received rainfall over the Thanksgiving week but 
will be too late for summer pastures; however the moisture will be helpful for 
planted winter pastures. Trucks for hauling hay continue to be hard to find and 
freight rates continue high. Prices for hay and pellets quoted per ton except 
where noted.

The Texas Department of Agriculture has Hay and Grazing Hot Line set up for 
buyers and sellers looking for hay or grazing; the number is 1-877-429-1998. 
The website for the hotline is: www.TexasAgricultue.gov/hayhotline

Panhandle:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme 330.00-395.00, 10.00-
12.00 per bale; Good to Premium 270.00-330.00, 8.00-10.00 per bale. 
Large Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme 300.00-375.00; Good to Premium
275.00-300.00. Fair to Good 250.00-280.00. 
Mixed Grass-Alfalfa: Delivered: Large Bales: 225.00-275.00. 
Chopped Alfalfa: Delivered to feedlots: North: 275.00-305.00. South: 
305.00-330.00. 
Prairie Hay: Large Bales: Delivered: 260.00-270.00.
Coastal Bermuda: Large Bales: Delivered: 260.00-270.00.
CRP Grass Hay: Large Rounds: Delivered: 140.00-160.00; 82.00 per bale. 
Timothy Hay: Small Squares: Delivered: 330.00-340.00; 11.00-11.25 per bale. 
Alfalfa/Timothy Mixed: Small Squares: Delivered: 360.00-405.00; 12.00-13.50 
per bale. 
Millet Hay: Large Squares; Delivered: 220.00. 
Corn Stover: Large Bales: Delivered: 125.00-135.00.

West Texas: 
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme 330.00-395.00, 10.00-
11.00 per bale; Good to Premium 270.00-330.00, 9.00-10.00 per bale. 
FOB: Premium: 300.00-320.00.
Large squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme 300.00-375.00; Good to Premium
275.00-300.00; Fair to Good 250.00-275.00. 
FOB: Premium 275.00.

North, Central, and East Texas:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme 330.00-395.00, 10.00-
11.00 per bale; Good to Premium 275.00-300.00, 9.00-10.00 per bale. 
Large Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme 300.00-375.00. Good to Premium 
275.00-300.00. Fair to Good 250.00-275.00
Coastal Bermuda: Small Squares: FOB: Good to Premium 295.00-360.00, 9.00-
12.00 per bale. 
Large Rounds: FOB: Good to Premium 170.00-240.00, 85.00-120.00 per roll. Fair 
to Good 110.00-170.00, 55.00-85.00 per roll. 
Soybean Hay: Large Bales: Delivered: 285.00.
Cotton Hay: Ground: Delivered: 195.00-210.00.

South Texas:
Coastal Bermuda: Small Squares: FOB: Good to Premium 295.00-395.00, 9.00-
12.00 per bale.
Large Rounds: FOB: Good to Premium 160.00-240.00, 80.00-120.00 per roll; Good 
120.00-160.00, 60.00-80.00 per roll. 
Tipton 85: Large Rounds: FOB: 150.00-240.00; 120.00 per roll.

Source: USDA Market News Service, Amarillo, TX
806/372-6361 - [email protected]
USDA-TX 24 hour price information 806-372-3494 
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/AM_GR310.txt
www.ams.usda.gov/lsmarketnews


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. No wonder we are selling $200 a ton of alfalfa around here that's going to Texas. But is that report really accurate? I've always found our similar report in Colorado always a little high on the prices.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I can't speak for the rest of the State, but the East Texas prices shown are pretty accurate. I just got another load of premium alfalfa from WY that I had bought earlier in the summer. $145/ton and $2.65/mile.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Mixed grass cow hay 4x5s $85-$90 (approximately 600 on hand)
Coastal 4x5s $130 
Coastal square $11
All hay has been shipped in and prices and availability are always changing, except on squares. We are rebaling round bales into squares. Will have approximately 9000 squares.
Hegarhay.com


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Alright... cotton hay... someone sent me a text pic of a cotton bale. I figured that has to b a joke. Guess not?
Downtown, on another post u asked about sugar cane hay. I talked to a guy that is feeding it, he said his cows love it. Got it tested at 8% protein. Only complaint was that its a little dirty, I'm guessing because its planted in beds and hard for the rake to pick up so it gets alot of dirt.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

jdhayboy said:


> Alright... cotton hay... someone sent me a text pic of a cotton bale. I figured that has to b a joke. Guess not?


Here is a link to an article that ran in the Highplains Journal a few weeks ago about feeding cotton. It shocked me how high the crude protein is!
Beef producers explore option to feed whole cotton plants


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

Prices for east texas are fairly accurate. Movement has slowed down some but, most will run out of hay around here in January then it will get real interesting.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

RCF said:


> Prices for east texas are fairly accurate. Movement has slowed down some but, most will run out of hay around here in January then it will get real interesting.


I have to totally agree. Most folks didn't stockpile enough, and not just in TX, Louisiana too. Been tryin to tell folks to get their hay now, 'cause there's not going to be any surplus come winter. Folks are starting to get a little nervous now, because the normal channels are dried up. Gonna be a wailin and nashin of teeth come late Jan.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I still have about 3500 small square up here in ct some first some second if there's any interest shoot me an email. [email protected]


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

AM_GR310 
Amarillo, TX Fri Dec 16, 2011 USDA Market News

Weekly Texas Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices remained generally steady. Moisture 
received last week, and the early parts of this week have kept the hay trade 
relatively quiet this week. The volatile hay market has forced many brokers and 
ranchers to step out of the market until it stabilizes. According to Drovers, 
the current drought has brought about the biggest one-year decline in Texas cow 
numbers, with more than 600,000 head sold this year alone. Consequently, cattle 
production is expected to decline 4 percent in the year to come. Although if 
predicted la nina weather patterns prove true, little relief on hay demand will 
be recognized. Prices for hay and pellets quoted per ton except where noted.

Note the amount of cattle sold this year, and that's just what's reported from the auction houses. I wonder how many were sold by private parties? Makes you wonder what the demand is going to be like next year.
Steve


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

dubltrubl said:


> Note the amount of cattle sold this year, and that's just what's reported from the auction houses. I wonder how many were sold by private parties? Makes you wonder what the demand is going to be like next year.


Neighbor has cut his cattle back almost 70% and the dairy guy down the road has cut back about 50%. The dairy guy didn't take the last cut off his hay fields so he could graze them. I'm pretty sure I've got enough alfalfa and hay put up, but I just fertilized a ryegrass field I planted last month that I'll probably graze horses on. Next year when the price of beef and milk goes through the roof, I guess we'll have to listen to the politicians complaining about price gouging. The imported hay also means that we're probably going to have to deal with a lot of unfamilier weeds in the future. If the drought lasts another year, it's gonna be interesting and sure not in a good way.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I hear ya on the weeds Mike. I saw a lot of hay being hauled to your state that was really crappy looking. Goat or utility hay at best. A darn shame really when you consider the prices that were being paid. I only hope our area is not found in the same position one day, then the folks that took advantage of the situation you folks in TX are in, are going to find out what it feels like! What goes around, comes around, and you reap what you sow. My hope is that next year is better for you guys!
Steve


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Steve! I've seen stuff being sold on the side of the road where the only things I recognized were the shape and the twine. Some of the prices I've seen scare the heck out of me. I've been lucky so far, I started stocking up and committing early enough in the season so I got decent hay at reasonable prices. By switching over to alfalfa/grass and reducing the pelleted feed I've pretty much kept my feeding costs in line. Now I'm hoping for an early green-up with just enough moisture where I can get into my fields and bale early in the spring.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

I just sold 90 tons to West Texas at $250/ton.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Are there any hay auctions in north Texas?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Just put it on Craigslist....you'll likely get lots of calls.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

I sold two more loads going to Texas at $270/ton. Excellent hay.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Is that delivered LF?


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

jdhayboy said:


> Is that delivered LF?


No that is not, just the alfalfa hay.

I didn't do the hauling myself, so I couldn't tell you the cost there. I believe it was some where around $1500, but I couldn't tell you the priceperton or rolling mile.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Blue Duck said:


> Here is a link to an article that ran in the Highplains Journal a few weeks ago about feeding cotton. It shocked me how high the crude protein is!
> Beef producers explore option to feed whole cotton plants


Well this isn't really rocket science as we use cotton seeds/cotton seed meal from the gins that pull the seeds out of the bowls for a high protein feed supplement and it has been that way for decades at around here in N. Texas.

Mark


----------

